# Flight cost for shipping dog from US to UK



## ExpatUK2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I am moving to the UK at the end of APril and unfortunately the move came about too quickly for us to qualify our dog through the PETS scheme so he will have to do the quarantene in the UK on arrival. I wanted to see what other people had paid for their dogs flights. Our dog is a medium sized Cocker Spaniel and we have been quoted $1019 from BA and $1173 from Virgin. Is this pretty standard as far as the cost goes or are their cheaper alternatives? The quarnatene will cost enough so anything we can save the better!
Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

We are transporting our two dogs (Golden Retriever and German Shepherd) from Australia to the UK but we have to go through a pet-transport company. The quotes I've received so far are about US$5,700 which includes vet checks, crate, boarding, pick-up from my residence and others which I can't remember. 

I remember reading on one of the website (I'm sure its either DEFRA or the UKBA website) that you can only use certain airlines to transport pets into the UK and also if you're certain countries, you must use a pet-transport company.


----------



## ExpatUK2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks that helps. Good luck with moving yours over


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

We paid $1,001 to fly our 16-pound shih tzu from DFW to LHR on British Airways. 

If you want to skip the quarantine, you could start the PETS process ASAP and leave your dog with family during the six month waiting period.

We found out we were leaving last June, so we swiftly got started with the blood test, etc... We left on October 1st and he stayed behind with an uncle. He came home to London with us right after Christmas.

This was the best solution for us, because there's just no way I could quarantine him. He's a little person, you see, and does couches, not cages


----------



## ExpatUK2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> We paid $1,001 to fly our 16-pound shih tzu from DFW to LHR on British Airways.
> 
> If you want to skip the quarantine, you could start the PETS process ASAP and leave your dog with family during the six month waiting period.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, sounds like the prices quoted are spot on. We are actually English and are moving back to the UK from the US so no family here but we are looking into a friend having him for the 6 months to avoid quarantine.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

ExpatUK2011 said:


> Thanks for that info, sounds like the prices quoted are spot on. We are actually English and are moving back to the UK from the US so no family here but we are looking into a friend having him for the 6 months to avoid quarantine.


I see. I hope that works out for you. About flying him, British Airways doesn't require you to be on the same flight as the dog. I'm not sure about Virgin, but this could be a factor to take into consideration.

When he does fly, buy a carrier that's too big for him. They're very strict about this, and can turn him down if the carrier's not big enough.

Good luck!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can do that it will be kinder for your dog. The kennels have such short runs and dogs cannot be walked for 6 months and do get a little muscle wastage. Watched a tv programme the other day, showing dogs arriving into uk by plane, they really do look after the pets on flight and the their health is priority.The dogs and cats looked fine/comfortable.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> If you can do that it will be kinder for your dog. The kennels have such short runs and dogs cannot be walked for 6 months and do get a little muscle wastage. Watched a tv programme the other day, showing dogs arriving into uk by plane, they really do look after the pets on flight and the their health is priority.The dogs and cats looked fine/comfortable.


That's good to know.  I've started the vaccinations process for my two girls and they will be having their rabies vaccination tomorrow. 



ExpatPumpkin said:


> About flying him, British Airways doesn't require you to be on the same flight as the dog. I'm not sure about Virgin, but this could be a factor to take into consideration.


I agree. I was looking flying with Singapore Airlines (who take on pets) but I read on the Defra or UKBA website that it only allows/ approves of three or four airlines of which Singapore Airlines was not one of them.


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

Beastie said:


> We are transporting our two dogs (Golden Retriever and German Shepherd) from Australia to the UK but we have to go through a pet-transport company. The quotes I've received so far are about US$5,700 which includes vet checks, crate, boarding, pick-up from my residence and others which I can't remember.
> 
> I remember reading on one of the website (I'm sure its either DEFRA or the UKBA website) that you can only use certain airlines to transport pets into the UK and also if you're certain countries, you must use a pet-transport company.


**********************************************
Hi Beastie
Sure hope you are still around?
We too are swimming against the tide and doing the big move to London! WE also have a large dog who (thinks he's) part of the family : )
The quote I got through my wife's works recommended pet mover is way steeper than yours at $7500 US plus kennel fees @$25 a day on top and Rabies shot(what a joke) at $375. So he is going to cost us $10000, which is pretty steep.
Would you mind passing on the name of the company you used, if you would recommend them as $5,700 for two sure looks like a bargain to me at the moment!
Thanks in advance
Ed


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

You will be pleased to know that from January 2012 the rules will be relaxed. Your dog will only need the rabies vaccine, and if european, american or australian, you only need to wait 21 days following the vaccine. You will not need the expense of quarrantine,only flight expenses. If coming over before January and it is less than 6 months from the dog having it's blood test you will have to put him in quarrantine till that time elapses or when the new rule comes in (whichever is shorter) Not sure about the new rules re 'tick and worm', but this is relatively cheap to do, so I would make sure thgat is done between 24 and 48 hours before arriving in the UK.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Re the pre preperation, you could research and do this yourself, you need to know that you have the correct crate and paperwork and take your dog to the airport yourself, which is much kinder to your most important member of your family! Try Par Air (colchester branch) they can meet your dog and take hime to kennels if for practical reasons you cannot be there to meet the flight. Their charges are reasonable and they are very experienced at the whole process. The cost of the rabies jab seems way over the top, I paid £200.00 for each pet to go through the whole process, microchip and 2 rabies vaccines, plus blood tests and issue of certificates and passport. Shop around or question them about their silly prices.


----------



## sammyvesq (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey all,

I realize this thread is quite old, but also quite useful.

I am wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a service they used to relocate their pets. I just got a quote of $5000 to relocate my 70lbs Boxer and my cat from USA to UK - that seems high to me?

Am I able to simply microchip them, vaccinate them with rabies and then just book a BA flight indicating I need to place them in cargo? Or is there more to it than that..


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

I was going to do that with my cat, but would have missed one price of paperwork - USDA export certificate. I'm glad I went with the company I did out of Chicago, they worked with me to have a low fee, but had great service. The booked the flight for the cat, dropped her off and cleared the USDA certificate, I paid them approx $2,000, plus vet bills.

Good luck.

M


----------

